# Simmons Sharks



## rapid fire (Apr 12, 2010)

I was over at Al's place last week and he was showing me his new broadheads.  Needless to say, I just had to have some.  I ordered 3 on Friday afternoon and when I opened the mail today, they were here.  That is great service if you ask me.  Now I can't wait to put one through a hog this weekend.


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Apr 12, 2010)

Which ones did you get??


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 12, 2010)

I think they were glue on treesharks.  They are 165gr.  These things are huge.  It should be like shooting a deer with a bush axe.


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 12, 2010)

i got 3 in the mail a week or so ago, you will like the new degree of relief on the bevel, 25 degrees, way easy to sharpen now...................those 165 gr treesharks are scarey looking...........


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2010)

What are you guys useing to sharpen them?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 13, 2010)

tnbuckskinner said:


> Which ones did you get??


I have the 165 gr glue on heads.



bam_bam said:


> What are you guys useing to sharpen them?



I use a simple rattail chain saw file then strop it on the Yellowstone compound. I can have one popping hair in about 3 or 4 minutes.

Chris Spikes has an excellent video tutorial on how he does his you will want to check out.


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 13, 2010)

here is a link to Chris's video on his method........

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtNBQoVlz80&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MtNBQoVlz80&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Night Wing (Apr 13, 2010)

That was a great broadhead sharpening tutorial video. I've never bought Simmons broadheads because I knew I could never get the concave curve in the back of the broadhead sharp. Now, I will have to find where to purchase the broadhead guide and Hewlett diamond sharpening stick. I'll try 3 Rivers for those items.


----------



## Night Wing (Apr 14, 2010)

I found the three sided Hewlett Jewelstik and the Razor's Edge Broadhead Sharpening Jig at the links below. Hope this helps someone else besides me.

http://www.jewelstik.com/HTML/jsknifesharpener.html

http://www.razoredgesystems.com/index.php/Products/Guides/1_Arrowhead_Guide.html


----------



## frankwright (Apr 30, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I have the 165 gr glue on heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al, You have to expound(nice word huh?)more on the file sharpening technique. I just got some Tree Sharks and mounted them on long adapters.
I watched both of Chris's detailed instructions. However the Razors Edge Website is totally fried for me and the jewelstik is out of stock at the only place with a reasonable price.

What size file and do you free hand or use some sort of guide? how do you hold the broadhead?


----------



## Al33 (Apr 30, 2010)

frankwright said:


> Al, You have to expound(nice word huh?)more on the file sharpening technique. I just got some Tree Sharks and mounted them on long adapters.
> I watched both of Chris's detailed instructions. However the Razors Edge Website is totally fried for me and the jewelstik is out of stock at the only place with a reasonable price.
> 
> What size file and do you free hand or use some sort of guide? how do you hold the broadhead?


I freehand it Frank with a 1/4" rattail. Hard to explain how I hold it because I hold it on my thigh at different angles for different strokes. Come see me one day and we can do some together.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 30, 2010)

I have used them & them leave great bloodtrails. I use an Accusharp then crock sticks to finish. Easy to sharpen.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2010)

i was just sharpening my newly aquired treesharks for wednesday's turkey hunt. i was looking at the simmons sight and built my own version for the final sharpening.
mounted 2 angle aluminum brackets on a pine board, drill some semi-holes for guides of the bottom of the rods. use a bolt and nut for the clamping action. i alternate the two 3/8 ceramic rods across  the broadhead with a little bit of pressure and it does a nice job. 

can't wait to try them out, hopefully soon, on a bird!


----------



## CallMaker (May 1, 2010)

Pretty clever dave. Those should be great heads for turkeys.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 1, 2010)

ed ,
 just another example of my, "why buy it, when you can build it" sickness.

 they are sharp and ready for the hunt!


----------



## gurn (May 1, 2010)

I hope you dont apply that to dental or medical procedure!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 1, 2010)

nope, but did you know that you have to drill 3000 1/16" holes to make a homemade air hockey table?


----------



## frankwright (May 8, 2010)

Yesterday my backorderd DiamondStik came in and today in the mail I got the Razors Edge Guide.
I watched Chris's Video about three more times and started to sharpen. It was slightly different as I was sharpening Tree Sharks but close enough I figured it out.
I was really surprised in how fast the burr came up, I thought I was looking at a long process but it only took a short time.
Now that I have sharpened all three broadheads, it will be even quicker to just touch them up when needed.
I think I read somewhere that they were using a better grind angle now that made them easier to sharpen than the old ones, don't know if that is a fact or not.
They get scary sharp pretty quick. Can't wait to try them on a deer or pig.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 19, 2010)

got another 3 pack in the mail today (165 treesharks)
this batch was kinda hard to get mounted on the adapters straight, but i just kept working them and found the sweet spot between the adapter and B.H. 

did any of you guys experience any problems ?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2010)

Good deal, providing you didn't find the sweet spot between your thumb and index finger.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 20, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good deal, providing you didn't find the sweet spot between your thumb and index finger.



alread tried that experiment................


----------



## DWB (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been using Chris's method trying to sharpen some interseptor heads.  I have both the razor edge and the Diamond stick and I think I am close to getting them sharp.  I'm just not sure what the edge looks like when you have finally raised the burr on the broadhead.  Could somebody post a picture of what you are looking for when you raise the burr on the edge.


----------

